# San diego open 2010



## ProfilesRubiks (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, If you live around the area you should go, i know i will 

organizer : Adam zamora
location : Ruben H. fleet science center
date : may 29th

They'll be doing 3x3, OH, 2x2, s-1, pyraminx, and BLD. I'll be competing in everything besides BLD. Hope to see a few of you there


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (May 24, 2010)

Oh c'mon, i know some of you must be going :c


----------



## ianini (May 24, 2010)

These people are.


----------



## ianini (May 24, 2010)

Oh, and Adam told me that there will be both Magic events there that I will be judging.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 24, 2010)

DAAAAMN, I REALLY WANNA GO!
But I need a lift. Cam's dad was offering me a ride, but (my)mom still thinks Cam is some stranger on the Internet.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 24, 2010)

I really want to go. It would be my first comp. if I do, but I probably won't have a ride and I'll be too busy graduating.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (May 24, 2010)

iani : damnit, and my magic just broke a month ago :< fml

phoenix : sucks :/

Any of you have any goals to make by th ecompetition? i'm trying to learn ATLEAST 6 more OLL's by time the, preferably the 2 pairs of where nothing is oriented, and the last one were only the edges aren't permuted, and another where only 2 corners are permuted.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (May 26, 2010)

I'll be there! My goal is to get the NR for pyraminx avg.

Quentin
youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/QUENTIN7979


----------



## ianini (May 26, 2010)

Oh, and I will be selling some cubes there like a new ES 5x5, Holey Megaminx and a Super Square-1. If you want to buy/trade, then just PM me.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (May 29, 2010)

Alright then, today is the day  Hopefully i can see a few of you there, and i look forward to buying that ES555 ianini ;o I'll be showing off my hexaminx and my hexagonal prism 2 while i'm at the competition, i'll be the guy with long hair and a grey and black striped jacket.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (May 30, 2010)

I got pyraminx NAR average!!! I did bad in everything else though


----------



## Tim Major (May 30, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> I got pyraminx NAR average!!! I did bad in everything else though



Congrats, most important event except OH  IMO.
What was the average? I see you haven't competed in Pyra before this competition, but you have competed in Megaminx.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (May 30, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > I got pyraminx NAR average!!! I did bad in everything else though
> ...



Thanks!! Yeah, OH was very important, but I sucked. The average was 5.50. Pretty good for my first official pyraminx average. I suck in megaminx. That was almost a year ago, and they added a minute to one
of my solves


----------



## jfly (May 30, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> I got pyraminx NAR average!!! I did bad in everything else though



Congratulations!


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (May 30, 2010)

Awesome, i remember you from the competition, you walked by me when you finished. I had lots of fun, hooray for cameron, i bought an mf8 minx off of him . Had some fun guys, hope to see you again some time ;p


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 30, 2010)

Good job phillip!
Wait, why haven't I met you in person yet?


----------



## DevenNadudvari (May 30, 2010)

j-fly said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > I got pyraminx NAR average!!! I did bad in everything else though
> ...



Thanks Jeremy! Nice job with you NL 14, your OH times always amaze me


----------



## Tim Major (May 30, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > DevenNadudvari said:
> ...



Wow, 5.50 is awesome. What method do you use? And they added on 1 minute to one of your mega solves. That's not right 
Too bad about the OH. Wow, it sounded to me like your pyra average was 10 or something bad like that by the fact you didn't mention it earlier


----------



## Jai (May 30, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> I got pyraminx NAR average!!! I did bad in everything else though



Congrats on breaking my NAR.  Keep in mind that you now have three people out to get you (Felix, David, and I).


----------



## JackJ (May 31, 2010)

If Ryan Olson starts praticing pyraminx a lot before Minnesota Open, he could be in that race also.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (May 31, 2010)

Jai said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > I got pyraminx NAR average!!! I did bad in everything else though
> ...


Thanks Jai! It was prety hard beating you're NAR  . Hopefully mine lasts for a while, but it will be hard with you three and Quentin. 
Oh yea, i use oka ZB_FTW


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (May 31, 2010)

I did pretty horribly this competition. The only things potentially worth mentioning are the nl 9.46 and the fact that this is the first time in 2 years that I've gotten a successful BLD solve in competition (The last time was San Diego 2008). Oh and UCSD swept the competition.


----------



## sequencius (May 31, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I did pretty horribly this competition. The only things potentially worth mentioning are the nl 9.46 and the fact that this is the first time in 2 years that I've gotten a successful BLD solve in competition (The last time was San Diego 2008). Oh and UCSD swept the competition.



what other cubers are from UCSD?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (May 31, 2010)

Alex (Gingging) Lin and Sikan Li.


----------



## Bryan (May 31, 2010)

JackJ said:


> If Ryan Olson starts praticing pyraminx a lot before Minnesota Open, he could be in that race also.



Especially if there's low turnout and we kill some time by adding a second round


----------



## dChan (Jun 2, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > DevenNadudvari said:
> ...



Great job, Deven! That's pretty awesome. I never knew you were fast at Pyraminx. Then again, you are pretty fast at a lot of things, haha, so I shouldn't be surprised. By the way, can you PM me your IM or email? I keep forgetting to ask you at competitions.

Anywho, great competition everyone. Awesome OH average, Jeremy! Top five in the world!!!


----------



## MrData (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 2, 2010)

Yet, the kid didn't ask for another judge?


----------



## shelley (Jun 2, 2010)

His solves were all over 2 minutes. I don't think it made much of a difference for him.


----------



## dChan (Jun 3, 2010)

Ha, Steven and Marco were laughing uncontrollably when they saw Jeremy dozing off.


----------

